# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Comercializarán 10 mil truchas de provincia liberteña de Santiago de Chuco

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Trujillo, jun. 22 (ANDINA).-* Unas 10 mil truchas, producidas en la piscigranja del caserío de La Cuchilla, en la provincia de Santiago de Chuco, en el departamento de La Libertad, serán puestas a la venta, informó el director de Promoción de Desarrollo Económico de la comuna, Enrique Pereda. Esta notable producción, indicó, se debe gracias al proyecto promovido por la municipalidad provincial en la conformación de modernas piscigranjas donde a inicios del año se realizó la primera siembra de 5 mil alevines de trucha arco iris.    _Comercializarán truchas de Santiago de Chuco._ 
Posteriormente, en el mes de febrero se llevó a cabo la  siembra de un  segundo lote de otros 5 mil alevines de trucha. 
Pereda aseguró que dicho producto es de buena calidad, pues tienen un tamaño aproximado de 30 centímetros y un peso promedio de 300 gramos, lo cual demuestra el éxito del proyecto al incrementar su producción y mejorar sus características.  
Destacó que la trucha es un alimento, enriquecido en vitaminas y proteínas,  que permitirá generar variedad en el menú familiar. 
El alcalde provincial de Santiago de Chuco, Abner Ávalos,  dijo que este proyecto se está replicando en los caseríos de Santa Cruz de Chuca y en Aractullán, en Mollepata.  
Manifestó que se está trabajando en los canales de comercialización apropiados con la finalidad de hacer llegar este excelente producto a los mercados del departamento liberteño, aprovechando la presencia de los grandes centros comerciales instalados en la ciudad de Trujillo.  *Foto: Andina/ Municipalidad de Santiago de Chuco* Temas similares: I convencion nacional de truchas de exportacion 2011 Artículo: Camposol y grupo Riberebro de España comercializarán conjuntamente productos en mercado internacional foticos de aji paprika en la provincia de barranca Santiago Paz: "Promoveré alianzas económicas con gobiernos europeos" Producción de truchas se incrementará en más del 90% en Puno, estiman

----------

